# [Login] El sistema solo me reconoce Root (Solv.)

## Eternal_Prisioner

Saludos a todo el mundo . Soy nuevo en el foro y tambien en Gentoo . Este fin de semana instale la version para x64 y todo perfecto , aunque me decidi a instalar la i686 , con la cual estoy en el pc principal . 

Al intentar arrancar kdm , me di cuenta que me soltaba un Login Failed , mire en el terminal y vi que tambien , he creado otro usuario y lo mismo . Veo que sus home estan creados , pero al intentar logearme me suelta el fallo . En cambio en root sin problemas . 

He mirado por la busqueda , los how to , y por google , y no he visto nada que me ayude . 

Les agradezco de ante mano , mas que sea la atencion que han tenido al leer el post . Un saludo .Last edited by Eternal_Prisioner on Tue Feb 19, 2008 5:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ekz

Hola, bienvenido al foro.

Al intentar logearte desde una consola (no desde el entorno gráfico) ¿Cuál es el error exacto que te devuelve?

Ya logeado como root, prueba hacer 

```
su nombre_usuario
```

Si te da error (y es distinto al de arriba) pégalo aquí también.

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

Sé que aburre, pero por si acaso siempre lo digo: cuidado con el bloqueo de mayúsculas al crear el usuario y al logearte. En linux mayúsculas y minúsculas casi nunca son lo mismo.

----------

## achaw

Voy a hacer una pregunta tonta...pero, estas tipeando bien la contraseña?

Saludos

----------

## antogc

podría ser un tema de las opciones de creación del usuario, grupo principal, grupos, permisos, editor y demás....revisa en google para ver como crear un usuario con todas las opciones....

----------

## Eternal_Prisioner

Bien , vamos por partes 

- Si tipeo bien la contraseña , de hecho cree otro usuario por si hubiese recordado mal la contraseña del primero .

- No es problemas de mayusculas y minusculas , puedo dar fe de ello .

- Desde root con su me entra al usuario , sin problema y de forma directa .

- Los grupos de los usuarios son users,wheel,audio . 

Los cree tal y como dice el manual , useradd -m -G users,wheel,audio -s /bin/bash usuario_a_crear . Despues añadi el password correspondiente gpasswd usuario_creado . Lo que me escama es que cuando instale la version x64 , con este procedimiento fue suficiente .

----------

## jgascon

 *Eternal_Prisioner wrote:*   

>  Despues añadi el password correspondiente gpasswd usuario_creado

 

gpasswd se usa para asignar una contraseña a un grupo no a un usuario. Por lo que cuentas lo único que tienes que hacer es asignar una contraseña a con la orden passwd (ojo, sin la g delante)  :Wink: 

Bueno lo que he dicho arriba es un poco incorrecto. En realidad gpasswd se usa para administrar los grupos en /etc/group y una de las posibilidades de gpasswd es asignar contraseñas a grupos...

Además de asignarle una contraseña al usuario deberías quitarle la contraseña al grupo del usuario (que es lo que realmente habías hecho) con la orden gpasswd -r nombre_grupo. Gentoo por defecto crea un grupo por cada usuario por lo que en este caso nombre_grupo es igual a nombre_usuario.Last edited by jgascon on Tue Feb 19, 2008 5:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Eternal_Prisioner

agsss Torpe de mi . Tienes toda la razon . Muchas gracias ^^ . Vaya entrada triunfal la mia .

----------

## JotaCE

No te preocupes! Pasa hasta en las mejores familias!

----------

## Eternal_Prisioner

jeje Si , aunque la próxima vez me fumare un cigarro para relajarme y mirar las cosas mas calmado .

----------

